# What Are the Best Alternatives?



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

I got an iSO file from Microsoft adn burned it to a disk , i've tried iSOburn so far , but after this , i didn't find anything on the disk ,I guess I failed .
What are the alternatives to iSOburn ? Rufus ?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You can do it natively in Windows 10 straight from File Explorer.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on the ISO file and choose Burn ... Checkmark the verify checkbox and it will perform a test after burning.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

lochlomonder said:


> You can do it natively in Windows 10 straight from File Explorer.


Thanks for your advice ,that would be great if it were ture .


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Right click on the ISO file and choose Burn ... Checkmark the verify checkbox and it will perform a test after burning.


Which tools or apps that you are talking about ?
I uses Rufus last week , but the iSO file can not be found on disk (USB drive).


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You CANNOT "burn" to a USB or other hard disc or disc drive. Only to a writable DVD or CD

you only use isoburn etc to burn to a dvd or cd
if using a usb drive, it is simple drag & drop or copy to

if you downloaded an ISO file from Microsoft, just save it or copy it directly to the USB & then plug the usb into the computer you want to install on & the then double click the iso on the USB & it should install


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If this is an ISO from microsoft, you cannot just copy the file to a usb or dvd [well you can however it will not do anything] 
I assume you are doing this to make a win10 install usb. I would highly advise you to use the microsoft media creation tool. This will make the bootable usb or dvd for you;
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
You can also use rufus if you really, really do not want to use the ms tool. If intending on using a dvd, either cdburnerxp or imgburn will work.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

dvk01 said:


> if using a usb drive, it is simple drag & drop or copy to


Can I do that?


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> If this is an ISO from microsoft, you cannot just copy the file to a usb or dvd [well you can however it will not do anything]
> I assume you are doing this to make a win10 install usb. I would highly advise you to use the microsoft media creation tool. This will make the bootable usb or dvd for you;
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> You can also use rufus if you really, really do not want to use the ms tool. If intending on using a dvd, either cdburnerxp or imgburn will work.


Thanks for your advice . i will do as you say.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

nunzzio said:


> There are plenty of tools for ISO burning, just skip Windows USB/DVD Download Tool, it sucks


Maybe that's what i am asking , which one ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Already explained to you in post #7 
If you are going to use a usb, I would really use the media creation tool from ms.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Already explained to you in post #7
> If you are going to use a usb, I would really use the media creation tool from ms.


Ok , i will try to using it .thanks .


----------



## Lokimerry (Oct 23, 2018)

Rufus failed me once, trying the imgburn .


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Are you trying to make a bootable usb or dvd? If you are attempting to make a bootable usb, use the media creation tool. If you are attempting to make a bootable dvd, use either imgburn OR cdburnerxp. Cdburnerxp is the easier of the two to use however imgburn has more options and is made for someone who really understands what they are attempting to do.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

Lokimerry said:


> Rufus failed me once, trying the imgburn .


Well , a good advice ,thanks.


----------



## pasnker (Sep 27, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Are you trying to make a bootable usb or dvd? If you are attempting to make a bootable usb, use the media creation tool. If you are attempting to make a bootable dvd, use either imgburn OR cdburnerxp. Cdburnerxp is the easier of the two to use however imgburn has more options and is made for someone who really understands what they are attempting to do.


Yes ,i do want ,i will try one by one , i have an empty USB drive and 20 new CDs .


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The CDs are not going to cut it. You will not put a win10 install on a CD. It must be a DVD or a usb.


----------



## Lokimerry (Oct 23, 2018)

pasnker said:


> Yes ,i do want ,i will try one by one , i have an empty USB drive and 20 new CDs .


It seems like you still don't know enough about it , burning iSO file to an USB drive (Empty) is the best way and easiest way for you .
Clicking two URLs for see more :https://www.iseepassword.com/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-drive.html
https://rufus.ie/en_IE.html


----------

